# Ronson Amero Lite Butane Lighters - Cheap



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't find a whole lot of info on this Ronson Amero Lite Butane lighter, but shnoop.com has these things for the next nine hours for 16.99 for 12 of them. Free shipping.

I needed some cheap lighters for my golf bags, so I am going to try these.

BV


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Do I smell a split??? :eyebrows:


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Saw this and picked them up. I couldn't find anything about the Amero Lites either, but I love the Jetlites. Can't go wrong for $16 shipped.

Use code "lighter1" to save a buck.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Would be really interested in a review on these...


----------

